# Elise Gygax as a Sultry Dungeons & Dragons Model



## Awesome Adam (Feb 6, 2016)

Came across this today and thought it was a valuable piece of D&D history 
Otiginal Article here:



> "Sex Sells" is a popular saying in advertising, but difficult to apply when you're trying to sell arguably the least sexy thing that has ever been created. That was the task undertaken by Gary Gygax, one of the creators of _Dungeons & Dragons. Back in 1977, no one had heard of this delightful combination of board game and make-believe, so Gygax had to do everything in his power to get the public's attention. Would he appeal to their imaginations? Their sense of adventure? Their fear of outdoor hobbies? Or would he dress his 16-year-old daughter as a casino waitress and snap pictures of her perving out over a Monster Manual?_
> _You already know what he picked. It was that last thing.
> 
> _
> ...


----------



## Dire Bare (Feb 6, 2016)

Pretty sure Gary's daughters are named Heidi, Cindy, and Elise. Gary's second wife is Gail. Any actual evidence that the model in the D&D ads is related to Gary in any way?

I made the mistake of following your link, Cracked.com seems to be one of those websites that offer no real content, just poorly researched and snarkily-toned click-bait articles that are painful to read and have no real substance. Do we have a "gossip" forum here on ENWorld? Maybe this would be better in such a location. (sarcasm, obviously such a forum does not exist)

Even if the model is one of Gygax's daughters . . . who cares? The ads are definitely silly and certainly trying for the "sexy" angle, but they are far from "creepy" or inappropriate in any way. They just kinda suck and miss the mark in a mildly embarrassing sort of way. I also doubt that the model actually is one of Gygax's daughters, will wait to see some actual evidence of that.


----------



## Awesome Adam (Feb 6, 2016)

I posted it because I thought it was funny that they advertised D&D that way. 

After your rant, I was curious if he sited sources, http://www.dragonsfoot.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=48401&start=15 , Tim Kask lists the model as Elise Gygax. According to Tim Kask she also did some advertising for Dragon Magazine and even a few issues of White Dwarf.

Re-reading the article I noticed that the article didn't actually name her at all. 

I assumed it was Gail because I saw that name under the pic.


----------



## EdL (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm pretty sure its one of Gary's daughters. She also advertised Gamma World.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Feb 7, 2016)

Very '70s.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 8, 2016)

Yup.  It's Elise.


----------



## CapnZapp (Feb 8, 2016)

Could it be "M. Elise Gygax-Cousino" as found on LinkedIn, Google+ and other social networks?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2016)

Cracked Magazine had spy vs spy, right?


----------



## EdL (Feb 9, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> Cracked Magazine had spy vs spy, right?
> 
> View attachment 74240



Nope, that was Mad.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2016)

EdL said:


> Nope, that was Mad.



 ah, that's right. too many years ago.


----------



## rickhtoo (Aug 27, 2020)

Gen Con Wisconsin Interviews - Elise Gygax
					

An interview about Gen Con with Gary Gyax daughter Elise Gygax-Cousino.



					www.genconwisconsin.com


----------



## Zardnaar (Aug 28, 2020)

Looks like her.


----------



## trappedslider (Aug 28, 2020)

holy narco


----------



## Aeson (Aug 30, 2020)

Narco? Necro? Let's call the whole thing off.


----------



## Istbor (Sep 1, 2020)

I'll admit, I didn't see Elise in the title, and thought it was some dorky "sultry" picture of Gary. I am disappoint.


----------

